# I'm not dead



## Grog12 (Sep 15, 2008)

Just busy getting settled into the new job.


----------



## gafftaper (Sep 15, 2008)

GROG!


----------



## derekleffew (Sep 15, 2008)

gafftaper said:


> GROG!


dvsDave, I suspect our "Ten-character minimum post meter" requires maintenance. Call ETC Service at 1-800-688-4116.


----------



## gafftaper (Sep 15, 2008)

Just tried messing with it and it's a 5 character minimum now.


----------



## philhaney (Sep 16, 2008)

Yet. 


(I don't want to go on the cart.....)


----------



## lieperjp (Sep 16, 2008)

derekleffew said:


> dvsDave, I suspect our "Ten-character minimum post meter" requires maintenance. Call ETC Service at 1-800-688-4116.



Unless it includes HTML scripting in the character count... 

Good luck at the new job!


----------

